# Toker's Outdoor Bagseed Grow



## tn_toker420

well this is my first journal on here...not my first grow though...In my previous years i was a big fan of OG, until well...most all of us know...But anyways, the first few pics are time lapsed...I've been meaning to do this , but never got around to it...All are from bagseed, most all are different as far as i can tell...But i do know that it wasn't brown brick, it was from some decent reggies i guess ya'd say...I'm sure i won't be let down,i never am  So here we go, any questions or comments are encouraged...thanks for checkin it out folks


----------



## tn_toker420

rrghh...Havin' prollem with pics...I'm getting Upload errors...ya might wanna give me a  few


----------



## slowmo77

waitin on you bro. they look pretty plain so far not much to look at. jk


----------



## tn_toker420

aahh...i almost had 'em, then got a server too busy msg!!! AND STILL AM!!!:ignore:I can't go anywhere without getting that message right now :holysheep:


----------



## tn_toker420

WOO WOO!!! yea...finally the stime stamp is correct if anyone's wondering how long ago they were taken...I'm not sure exactly what date they popped though


----------



## slowmo77

lookin good man. are you gonna leave them outdoors?


----------



## tn_toker420

sure am, i've never attempted an indoors...here's some more up to date pics...also there's a few more that i popped and added with the family...


----------



## DomsChron

Looking great man! Whats that white stuff on your leaves? some sort of repellant?


----------



## tn_toker420

Yeah, it's sevin dust...I have a huge bug problem constantly...Soon as these babies start flowering ya won't be seeing much more of that...


----------



## gettinggray1964

that is some nice plants tn toker420, really healthy, keep it up bro...


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's an update...I was gonna see if anyone else thinks they see balls onn this plant...it's like 6th pic...And i'm still having problems with the one in pic 9, if anyone good give a diagnosis i'd appreciate it...And I'd like to thank  a couple ppl that's helped me( you know who ya are)...hopefully i can pass on the knowledge to others...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

lookin' fat and no, i don't see balls.


----------



## tn_toker420

Great...I have horrible vision, with my glasses...I'm nearly legally blinde w/o 'em...I've worried so much since i saw that, it's been my most exceptional plant imo...Stayed short, really strong and resiliant...And the smell, wooooh


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

you won't see balls until the days get really short.my puff stinks real bad too. i love that smell!!! fills the whole house


----------



## tn_toker420

One thing i do like about bagseed grows is the unknown ...I've got one that's so peppery spicy smelling...And a few that has that really sweet and sour kinda smell...And a few that just is danky skunky smelling...And then there's the one's that just don't have any smell hardly at all...That is for now ...


----------



## Old Hippie

Healthy lookin girl, good growin man.:farm:


----------



## mistisrising

Boy, that's purdy. I would imagine you have no animal problems there, I don't see any deterrents.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

Update bro!!! They are looking good and I am so curious to know where they are at now.... pics please!


----------



## tn_toker420

howdy folks...Sorry it's been so long on the update, but they've shot up there...And yes misti i have had 2 different babies suffer from rabbit problems...But both i've managed to rehabilitate and re-root...Today i was tying down my fav. babe...and also the biggest strongest...And i guess i got a little rough with her, and well snapped her right at the split of the top...You can see the pic...if anyone knows what i could do to help i appreciate it, but for now i threw a zip-tie on tight...enjoy the pics, although they're pretty half mule...Since i hurt my baby i was just ready to fix her and wasn't so worried about the pics...If anyone can help me out on the first 2 pics w/ the one that's so curled and dry thanks...Also the very last pics w/ the purple...Can anyone tell me what this is??? it seems to happen in the same plot every year, more purple every year...it seems like some spots are almost blue...I can't complain i love the colors, but i don't want any defieceny at all either...


----------



## KGB30

How much light budie are they getting?


----------



## tn_toker420

Well KGB, i honestly don't know brother...That's pretty pitiful imo...I don't get up too early usually...But i guess souteast us, sun down around 8:30 right now or so...I wish i could make this journal more accurate but i have to be really careful as some of my "friends" have done me very wrong in the past...But the way i see it they don't have time to get 'em all, I never leave  my babies ...kinda   But they've not even showed sex yet , which surprises me...I'm lookin to be weeding out a few within the next 3 weeks hopefully...I've had one i had to pull so far, and all others have not shown but seem to be getting there soon...


----------



## KGB30

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Well KGB, i honestly don't know brother...That's *pretty pitiful imo...*I don't get up too early usually...But i guess souteast us, sun down around 8:30 right now or so...I wish i could make this journal more accurate but i have to be really careful as some of my "friends" have done me very wrong in the past...But the way i see it they don't have time to get 'em all, I never leave my babies ...kinda  But they've not even showed sex yet , which surprises me...I'm lookin to be weeding out a few within the next 3 weeks hopefully...I've had one i had to pull so far, and all others have not shown but seem to be getting there soon...


 

 She might need more light friend.. Ya I don't trust anyone my self...


----------



## tn_toker420

i don't anymore...if i do trust neone, it's to find out if i really can trust them or not...if ya understand ? but thanks by stoppin by...I'm sure if you're around come october there will be purple everywhere! always is, but i'm not sure if it's good or bad tho...After curing it's dissipates tho...But it doesn't seem to affect anything as far as i can tell...You should've saw me the first year, i thought i'd got my hands on some killer beans when i saw the first hint of  purple...Eventually it was expected i guess...But one suprised me, in a different plot , with light pink and lavender pistils...No leaves changed, but it was still very nice looking...Anyways, c'mon back now...ya hear...C'ye


----------



## Old Hippie

Nice Plants! My girls are flowering strong now dude!, since I but the bloom burst on um. i'll have pics in a few days. yours look healthy dude, hope there all female, i pulled 7 nice plants already that were male, one 10 foot tall male was destroyed by the storm! He was so tall I didnt know he was male! couldnt see the top.LOL I put MG in a paste on the plant that the strom broke and tape her totegther and tied her up, and she looks fine now, I'm, sure yours will be fine, STAY STONED DUDE!:48:


----------



## sportcardiva

there looking nice


----------



## KGB30

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> i don't anymore...if i do trust neone, it's to find out if i really can trust them or not...if ya understand ? but thanks by stoppin by...I'm sure if you're around come october there will be purple everywhere! always is, but i'm not sure if it's good or bad tho...After curing it's dissipates tho...But it doesn't seem to affect anything as far as i can tell...You should've saw me the first year, i thought i'd got my hands on some killer beans when i saw the first hint of purple...Eventually it was expected i guess...But one suprised me, in a different plot , with light pink and lavender pistils...No leaves changed, but it was still very nice looking...Anyways, c'mon back now...ya hear...C'ye


 

Ya I always find out what friends I have when money is in the equation.. I got some purpl at the beginning this year and man that was true purple & skunky.. I had it stored in the back room & you could smell it all the way to the front door...


----------



## tn_toker420

Well i've got my first male now i'm pretty sure...Luckily it was actually the one i've had so much prollem with, the really dried and curled...But i was really curious to see how it matured and turned out...I'll get a pic of it, it looks unhealthy but pretty cool looking i guess  :stoned: ...and i'm afraid another might have sacs developing too, on one of my fav. lst girls...I'll get some pics up later...


----------



## KGB30

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Well i've got my first male now i'm pretty sure...Luckily it was actually the one i've had so much prollem with, the really dried and curled...But i was really curious to see how it matured and turned out...I'll get a pic of it, it looks unhealthy but pretty cool looking i guess  :stoned: ...and i'm afraid another might have sacs developing too, on one of my fav. lst girls...I'll get some pics up later...


 
Sorry to hear about the males buddie.. I don't alow male to live in my garden only girls. lol


----------



## tn_toker420

Same here...I'll just usually take a pic or two, get a few other opinions to make sure, and then yank...I'm just really not sure if they're hermie, or male...I'll post pics later  bummer i'm pretty sure...The only question now is should it go to the compost or hang it up to  dry for iso hashoil...


----------



## DomsChron

Dude I'm getting anxious. These outdoor beasts are probobally already way bigger than last time I saw them! Lets see an update of the bunch of em'


----------



## Elven

The size of those plants makes me wish I could grow outside. . . :doh:But alas no.


----------



## tn_toker420

hey folks, time for an update...And hopefully a little help, i've got spiders all over the place on my babies...I tried to get a few pics but they're pretty shoddy shots...I'm not sure if there's a mite prollem or not...But i have really small spiders, that look as if they've only got 2 front legs, or very smaller back legs...(like a scorpion)...i have no clue what to do about spider problems...And if it ends up being mites, is it too late to put the soap and water to 'em??? They've just started sexing...Also , i wanna make it clear the difference in male/hermie, b/c i'm not quite suure exactly...But here's some pics folks, help me out...On the close ups, could someone tell me whether hermie or male...And i've also had a few wild babes sprout up , and one or two lower branches that got no light, and took a clone...Do they need to be any certain age before they're able to go into flowering??? I figured i'll at least maybe get one or two lil nugs ...Just a "suck and see"(b.u.) ...Hope yall enjoy, and i really Hope yall can help me out before these babies start gettin' some nugs or sooner!!!...


----------



## tn_toker420

ok ppl, sry but i forgot about the pics, but here ya go...The first 4 are the spiders that's been lingering, if anyone could tell me how to get rid of them i'd appreciate it...Also if you have any idea what kind of arachnids these are or if it's dangerous at all...I've never had a prollem w/ spiders, but now that there's more than one it just creeps me out, i hate spiders now...I can barely touch my babies since, i'm soo sketched out about the spiders ...And now i'm like what am i gonna do!?!?! They freak me out , and this has never happened ...I've always been cool w/ bugs...But when they're crawling out from under leaves and inside tops , i have no clue where they are and it aggravates me soo bad...I'll have to deal w/ it tho i guess...It's seeming like they've nested , i'll flip one off...And then i check my tops and and 2 or 3 more little baby spiders, almost the size of fleas, come crawling out from the new growth...IT's  Nightmare...


----------



## tn_toker420

I thought i'd post this b/c i'm not sure about telling the difference in hermies and males...I can very well identify a male part...But it seems like all my plants always have the female pistil ...It's somewhat of a ridiculous question imo, but i just need to figure it out ...So here's a few shots of my nanners , if ya can distinguish for me the difference i'd appreciate it...I have no idea on the first, i'd thought i saw balls..But i got a second opinion from someone on here and it seemed fine...And i was also wondering how long after the pollen sacs appear before they will burst and spread the nasty pollen...? Thanks for Stoppin by, hope ya can help...


----------



## tn_toker420

Well here's the good stuff guys...No buds, but they're lookin pretty dang decent...If you can help me out w/ my bug prollem thanks...Or at least educate me, whether i should worry or what...I just really don't need those stupid spiders webbing up my buds...The first few are the one i've had soo much problem w/ the spiders, but not the only one...It seems it's the only one physically affected w/ webs here and there...and me tearin' 'em down soon as i see 'em...But i'm not sure if it's the spiders doing the damage or not, but possible grasshopper problem which i've been seeing...


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's a few more...The first has started to show sacs, but i'm not sure if male or hermie...either way it's comin up...I just have to decide whether or not to throw into compost or make iso hashoil..? I also threw in some bondage for ya guys :hubba: ...They love it!  But i was wondering if anyone could help me on the last few, whether or not they're gonna have time to grow enough before they start flowering...which will be within a month, soo i figured i'd give it a start...I'm just afraid that maybe if they're not mature enough they'll 'miss their calling' to bloom...anyways, here ya go yall...thanks for stoppin in


----------



## Sebstarr

Theyr Looking Good mang!!

Don't know how I could help you with the mite problems, but with my standard gardening (Not MJ)... Ladybirds and those types of bugs eat small bugs and they work wonders... but I'm not sure...

Keep it up man, they look FYYYNNN!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I thought i'd post this b/c i'm not sure about telling the difference in hermies and males...I can very well identify a male part...But it seems like all my plants always have the female pistil ...It's somewhat of a ridiculous question imo, but i just need to figure it out ...So here's a few shots of my nanners , if ya can distinguish for me the difference i'd appreciate it...I have no idea on the first, i'd thought i saw balls..But i got a second opinion from someone on here and it seemed fine...And i was also wondering how long after the pollen sacs appear before they will burst and spread the nasty pollen...? Thanks for Stoppin by, hope ya can help...


 
hey toker...things are looking more male in this post..the first pic is hard to say..I dont realy see any balls...this is difrent from the other 3 right?..cause those  are deff..MALE and needs to be KILLED..if not wanting seeds...the sacks can open at anytime but they will be yellow if that helps..lol.I never waited to find out.. and I would not play with the male..but thats me...keep us posted  



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## megan23247

*Man nice looking plants!  Wish I could grow outdoors also but im fenced in with nosey people all around me so I keep my girls inside.  Ive never had mites only gnats in which I used Dimecious Earth (I spelled that wrong) and it worked great.  You said you were South, So am I which is another reason im keeping da girls inside...Its 103+ here at my house and I dont go outside cause its to dang hot and I think my girls would feel the same way. 

Good Luck with your grow it looks real good so far.  And IMO I think those smaller plants will be plenty tall for flowering. *


----------



## KGB30

Nice healthy plants... Hay I posted the infor on my thread ok buddie.. Looking sweet.


----------



## tn_toker420

It was alright temp. today...But it's been sittin steady around 95 herre...Been havin' to water almost everyday...I try to give them a little bit of foliar mist everyday too...3 got pulled today, one to the compost, the other 2 will be hash eventually...


----------



## Melissa

hey thanks for dropping by my yard :hubba: your plants are looking :aok: 
sorry to hearof the males tho :48:


----------



## Elven

Nice Plants bummer on the boys hope you get some good girls to raise up and cut down


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hey, buddy...

yer plants look really nice and healthy... don't know about the bugs myself... what I do know, however, is to keep an eye out to see if the "spiders" are doing any damage to the plants... if not, leave them alone... they catch other bugs off the plant FOR you  

the last 3 pics are of deffinite males... the first pic is also of a male... he's just not dropping his balls yet - you can tell by the way it's growing.

notice the spacing of the nodes? - females have pretty much equedistant spacing between the alternating nodes... males have a long space, and a short distance between alternating nodes... as in yer pics


----------



## tn_toker420

Appreciate it everyone...But Van, the spiders don't seem to be doin' any damage besides nesting and webbing up the weed...If i couldn't see them w/ my plain eye i would swear they were mites...But i'm almost positive they're spiders, some will have a touch of red to 'em...one seemed to have alittle yellow on it...And also i'm wondering if i need to stop the sevin when they start flowering..??? I've just started hitting my babies w/ Mg Bloom Booster the day they started showing sex, which some still have yet to show...Could anyone tell me if a plant is only a few weeks-month old, will they still sex at the same time or will they not have time to even mature enough to flower??? Thanks for stoppin' by yall, c'mon back now folks  ...


----------



## mistisrising

Those pics were definitely male. And, I wouldn't make too big a deal about the spiders if they're not eating the plant. They wouldn't be there unless there's something to eat, so just think of them as security.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I would definitely stop the dust at the first sign of flowering... make that the final time, as a matter of fact.

...and yank the males out of the patch right away before those pollen sacks open up... soon as you notice them on a plant   YANK IT!


----------



## tn_toker420

They've already been yanked, done spotted 2 more possible male suspects...3 coonfirmed fem. unless they hermie on me...But those males in the pics are already dry hangin up, waitin to be made into iso hashoil...I'm just wondering what the best method would be of using the entire plant...Should i water cure??? I'd been hittin 'em hard w/ the mg and i wasn't sure if it would affect it or not, hoping not...i'm not a big fan of water curing, but i've never tried it either...Just don't like the idea, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## KGB30

Good Morning Buddie... 4u2smoke or Slowmo77 has a good curing technique


----------



## tn_toker420

Ok guys and gals, here's a quick update...I've not really got to take too many pics lately , due to being a bit paranoid...Just waitin for the Gov. to call off the force :holysheep:  ...But here's the ladies   ...And one dude hangin'...Gonna chop 'em up in a day or so and stash for some isohashoil ...
  If anyone could answer a couple questions for me about the "paid thieves" that our beloved government sends out to ruin our precious work, I'd be very much appreciated...I'm just a little concerned and need to figure a few things out, such as if the choppers have limits to where they can search and whatnot...Enough said, Enjoy...I'll get a better update soon  
 1st girl is nearly pushing 7 ft...But i've not measured yet, just know i'm a lanky 6'0-1 or so and can't hardly reach to highest top
  2nd girl is my runt...It was originally in the ground but just wasn't growing any whatsoever(my fault for not prep'n the ground properly)...But i transplanted to a 4 gal kittyLitter bucket and she has just shot up and done great! 
  3rd is from my first original girl that got the chop by the bunny...I rooted her back and i couldn't be happier...I'm still worried about the chance of nanners w/ this one...
  4th is the newest to the family at the moment...It was an unexpected baby  ...I think it was the one pictured above in the white PET cup/bowl...After she got into the ground she's started bushing up a lot...I think it's gonna do reallly well considering the time it's had...
  5th girl is the last of my 3 lst 'patch'...It's not the one i would've chose to keep , but it's a skunky girl...I'm a little worried about stealth/security w/ this one...If anyone has suggestions, feel free to let me know...
  6th girl is my favorite...I have much expectations of her...Best smell, strongest plant...It's been very resiliant...This also was the one that i accidentally snapped in two :doh: ...IMO gardening and alcohol don't mix...I don't mix well w/ alky period    ...
 And 7th GUY hangin on the wall...
       Hope Ya Enjoy Folks


----------



## KGB30

Man hav e they grown.. Nice buddy.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

gnarly plants man !!!!keep em' hidden from the choppers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey toker...looking good my friend...dont worry about the choppers..they are looking for large grows..as long as you keep them low profile..choppers wont see them...I worry about nieghbors more...I only have one Ladie outside..I am an indoor grower and put clones out in spring and shut my grow down..I can't beat the Heat...but I grow way more then enough in winter..Its Hard do say this but..I have to much weed..lol..I LOVE IT


----------



## KGB30

GREEN MOJO PROTECT HIS LADIES. OH GREEN MOJO PROTECT THE LADIES.


----------



## Elven

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I have to much weed..lol..I LOVE IT



My Gods I only hope that I some day I can only hope that I to can utter those hallowed words together. I am still at the paying for point where I have to whip myself if I have more than three hits in a two hour period.:holysheep:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

You and old hippie are making me want to throw something outside.


----------



## Sexologist420

Dam looking good man..Wish I lived in the country so I could grow some outdoor ****.  Nothing beats bud grown in natural sunlight!!!  

Pce


----------



## tn_toker420

Appreciate everyone droppin' by...4u2, how i wish one day i'll have a nice indoor set-up, sittin pretty on a nice stash like you ...I've been looking at this 400 HPS/mH growkit on HTGsupply...I've been wondering how that would work w/ the mh and hps in one ballast...But i'll have another update here soon...Still on the look-out for the choppers tho...


----------



## tn_toker420

First 5 is my Big mama, she's showing some purplish coloring on the tops...Not sure if deficiency or the strain...Whaya think?
  Next 3 are of the last of my girls i was LST'n...But out of the 3 in this plot, it's the only i neglected to top  ...Hopefully she'll make me proud tho...
  And...The last 2 are of my biggest girl in the bucket...It seems to be the more problematic of the plants, with bugs, wilting, etc...But i hope it does well...Out of all i'd say this might be the only sativa dominant plant i have, but i'm not even too sure of that...But i sure hope  

        Hope ya guys and gals ENJOY!


----------



## mistisrising

Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> Dam looking good man..Wish I lived in the country so I could grow some outdoor ****.  Nothing beats bud grown in natural sunlight!!!
> 
> Pce



I live in a metro area and I plant outdoors. You just need to get innovative, and put out like three times what you need. I only need two good females to get what I need for the year (1/4oz a week) but I put out eight (16 between my buddy and I). Most of the time landscapers smell it cutting the commercial properties, but I've gotten really good at it in the last five years or so. Look for industrial areas, generally the leave little patches of woods in between and behind their buildings. Don't for get the public parks, just pose as a jogger. There's always a river or creek somewhere, buy some waders and a fishing pole and do some shore searching. Not to mention the rooftops of abandoned buildings now that the lowryder is in the house. The side of the highway is a favorite of mine. There's lots of little patches of bushes the fuzz use to hide for speed traps, plant a few low odor girls at the opposite end. Put them in with a good three or four gallons of nice soil with all the fixins(perlite or vermiculite, lime, bone meal, dried blood) and break the hard pack layer, and forget about them until fall. The side of the highway is drainage, so uless there's a drought, they'll get plenty of water. I try to plant in places that you can't go unless it's three in the morning, that way I know no one else is getting in there. And, remember to spread em out. In a metro area there will be casualties, if there's no more than two in a spot, then chances are you'll get something.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Elven said:
			
		

> My Gods I only hope that I some day I can only hope that I to can utter those hallowed words together. I am still at the paying for point where I have to whip myself if I have more than three hits in a two hour period.:holysheep:


 
Your day will come my friend...the end of scaping pipes and bongs to get high...the day is coming when you will throw that crap away...I meen why smoke it when you have Budd..Right?...Just be patient and read,read,read....and allways improve on grow area to get better results..its a great Hobby..treat it like one..and you will be rewarded 


Take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Your plants are looking Great....they also seem to be well covered from choppers...remember your the only chopper coming close to those Ladies..lol..and thats not for another 7+ weeks huh?...thanks for shareing with us my friend



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## KGB30

Tasty buddy.. Looking good buddy


----------



## lyfr

incredible...must be fun growing giants!


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep: my how they have grown ,,looking fantastic :48:*


----------



## Elven

Man that's nice I must agree that growing giants must be nice . I totally forgot what I was going to say beyond that (hmm I wonder why :bong If/when I remember I will get back to you guys (I should make that my fricken signature)


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey thanks everyone for swingin' by...And thanks for the positive input about the choppers 4u2, i need it...I've been a bit paranoid/depressed lately, and i don't like it one bit...I just need to not worry so much i guess ...But Elven,  c'mon back when ya get a chance to put that :bong1: down my friend  ...But for all those growers that thinks there'll never be a chance of them having an outdoor crop, it can happen...With patience, persistance , and a little bit of watching your @rse...Ya can get it done...Mistrising, ya read my mind mang...That's almost my exact thoughts on outdoors, gotta have one crop for the critters, one for the thieves, and one for you ...Although, it's harder for me...being as i have no vehicle or means of transportation  , bummer huh? But don't give up Folks, you'll one day step up and have a big ole crop ...Just never ever ever breathe a word of it...NOT EVEN TO YOUR MAMA! well maybe, i tell my mama bout everything  ...Anyways, if anyone ever has a question/ comment , shoot away...Thanks again for stoppin in folks, i'll have an update in the next day or two...:bong:


----------



## [email protected]

sup. so what all do you do to prep the ground before putting them into the strait ground just dig a hole and put in nice fluffy soil? i got some but i think soil to packed for 1 of them its not growing much... but man your outdoor crop is making me want to start another veg area/clone room to quick start veg some more to throw out off my property, before 12/12 light schedule hits where im at.

everything looks great you should have a nice harvest, i hope nothing happens to any of them... goodluck


----------



## tn_toker420

[email protected] said:
			
		

> sup. so what all do you do to prep the ground before putting them into the strait ground just dig a hole and put in nice fluffy soil? i got some but i think soil to packed for 1 of them its not growing much... but man your outdoor crop is making me want to start another veg area/clone room to quick start veg some more to throw out off my property, before 12/12 light schedule hits where im at.
> 
> everything looks great you should have a nice harvest, i hope nothing happens to any of them... goodluck



In most cases Toke, i usually just use my home-made compost....with maybe 2 inches at the most with your regular potting soil(make sure it has perlite,? the white puffy stuff in it, or another substitute i suppose)...I made the mistake of sendin someone else to the store due to me not having transportation and ended up w/ the cheapest crappiest soil they had evidently...Had huge prollem sprouting, prolly went thru 75 beans before i got some, but that's with critters and everything else...But after they've had a month or so to veg. on the patio, i'll take them out to 'the spot'...I usually will use a post-hole digger, make 2ft wide x 2 1/2 -3 ft. deep...Fill halfway with straight compost, and transplant, covering with mixture of compost and the soil dug up, which varies in each spot...And thats pretty much it...Hit 'em hard with Original MG after a month or two after popping...This year i'm trying out some MG bloom booster, i've started that since sexing...It seems to encourage flowering a lot...And in my buckets, same process, except all pure compost, no potting soil whatsoever...don't ask me why ...Just never use the same method with all of them...and also, there's a few that are one top of buried brush pile that's a decade old, along with one of our compost bins from 4or5 years back that just fell apart and we started a garden there...Most all of the plants in this area always have a purple color in them...I like it  ...Maybe it'll win me BPOTM :hubba: ...i can only wish ...But if ya have any more questions ask away...Hopefully i won't write a book next time


----------



## slowmo77

nice plants. they've really grown since my last visit.. keep it up


----------



## KGB30

How are the ladies on this fine sunday morning buddy..


----------



## Sebstarr

MAN they are looking good! Have grown a lot since that last drop by of mine...

Take carer man, if having less photos means you keep safe and stay out of trouble, then I'm cool with that... Better to be safe than sorry!

Peace.


----------



## tn_toker420

Ok, i was out checkin my girls and figured i'd pop off a few pics w/ the cell today...Just a quick lil update...Not great quality pics, but enjoy for the meantime  ...My main reason for this post is i'm havin' bug prollems still w/ my bucket girl...and have no idea what's responsible, so i took a pic and hoping someone can tell me whats eatin' at my girls...I appreciate it if ya could...If the pics too shabby to identify the the damage let me know...i'm thinkin' maybe grasshopper's but not seeing many...Hope someone can help out on this...I need help w/ spiders still too!:holysheep:  It's crazy, i can't get rid of 'em...I've been having my new growth leaves sticking together with silk in the new forming budsites...I dug around a little bit, and actually saw a worm in one...I'm thinking maybe it was a silkworm, but i dunno if i should worry about them bad or not...If i'm not mistaken they're a big pest for tobbacco...Someone get me straightened out on all these buds PLEASE...


----------



## [email protected]

looks good man, sry cant help ya on bug problem.. well anyways better looking then my outdoors went to check on mine today and 2 smaller ones started buddin got chopped by the lawn mower... haha so anyways i got some good hash oil. looks good later.


----------



## zipflip

dont have much experience yet in the bug field  but ya plants are  beutiful man.
  i used  a 3 in one all organic fruit/vege safe spray called fungicide its a miticide for mites of course lol fungicide for the mold an crap  and insecticide for, well..insects lol.  it seemed to work awesome for mine i only used twice and grasshoppers are basically gone now unless its the 2-300 moth balls i throw round my  perimeter and each the girls bout once a month. i don know for sure but somethin workin for me ...


----------



## KGB30

Might be water issues not enough or root bound considering there size... My where root bound at that size...


----------



## FourTwenty

lookin good tnn


----------



## tn_toker420

Thanks Zip, i got some of that organic garden 3 in 1...Hopefully that will take care of it...What does everyone suggest be the best time of the day to use??? or should i wait until sundown..? I'm not sure if it matters or not, as i know i usually wait until sundown to water/ feed...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Those girls are the picture of health. I'm so envious of you outside growers.


----------



## Old Hippie

Lookin Good Man! are they flowering good yet? if so try some bloom burst by Expert Garden, or one with a very high middle #. they look healthy tho, to be in small pots. I have one in a 25 gal. pot and its doing ok. but my roots have grown thru the holes in the bottom of the pot and into the ground.
good luck man.:48:


----------



## FLA Funk

Whats up toker, those little bud burrowing caterpillars are the culprits. I had to dig a couple out of my buds not long ago. They will eat the flowers from the inside out and leave them brown and dying. If you see the silk dig around a bit and you should find it. Stay vigilant.


----------



## tn_toker420

Well i've been finding the little silk nests...Out of all the web's i've dug thru i've only seen one wiggly lookin' worm...9 times out of 10 it's itty bitty spiders...I'd thought it was mites, but i don't think i could see mites this easily...But i'm afraid i might have a Mite prollem also , i'd noticed one big clump of silk right on a branch where it splits...I've applied a 3-1 fungicide/miticide/pesticide organic garden solution to 'em last night, hopefully that'll take care...I'd noticed more bugs today tho, but some beneficial, saw one lady and one praying mantis(wasn't on 'em, but right behind it )...But how big are these caterpillers ya speak of??? Another thing i noticed today, on the under side of a leaf there was eggs(i think) ...I first thought it was a caterpiller or worm...But it was harden like eggs i had scrape off, like they were hardened or somethin'...   It looked like this   :::::    ...A bigger dots, but like 2 rows of 4 or 5 right together stuck on the underside of the leaf...I HATE BUGS!!!


----------



## tn_toker420

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Lookin Good Man! are they flowering good yet? if so try some bloom burst by Expert Garden, or one with a very high middle #. they look healthy tho, to be in small pots. I have one in a 25 gal. pot and its doing ok. but my roots have grown thru the holes in the bottom of the pot and into the ground.
> good luck man.:48:



I started MG Bloom Booster at the first sign of flower...it's a 15-30-15  ...I wish i could find somethin' bigger than 5 gal....We need a Home Depot around here bad...It's like an hour 1/2 drive to the closest one...but thanks for droppin by hippie...Hope my nugs start swellin up like yours


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's an Update...The first few pics i tried to get of the bug damage...

ENJOY


----------



## [email protected]

cant say i see spider mite damage. something i left out in pm was they on the leafs they show like white dots very few at first, then as the infestation gets worse more dots the dots i think are spots the mites take a nice chomp out of your leaf, i could be wrong on that as im not a mite specialist but from my observations thats what i noticed the best first sign is the white dots. anyways i hope that pesticide works out for ya let me know how it works? and how much was it?


----------



## [email protected]

ps thats funny the second one in the ground looks alot like mine only a bit healthier as im busy with indoors and just kinda let nature take care of it. have you ever put one of them 5 gallon monsters in the ground need a big bag of soil, and a big hole huh?


----------



## Elven

Good luck with the bugs


----------



## KGB30

Sweet grow buddy...


----------



## zipflip

View attachment 74810


hey tn toker420  is this the stuff u got?  its the exact stuff i use on mine an seems to do the job in combination with the moth balls i lay all over round the women...
  but like i said in my pm to u disclaimer type thing.  i am a newb still but yet i do use this  exact stuff once a month only as my bugs not too bad  but other than timely use i use as accordin to instructions on bottle. so if urs are affected negatively please dont hate me bro.  it worked an still works for me wit no probs.   
  anyone else use this an have good or bad results  its an insecticidemiticide and fungicide all in one i get it at wal-mart under ten dollars  i use bout 3/4 bottle on 13 plants each dose


----------



## tn_toker420

yup...that's it zip ...let's hope it goes as well w/ me...I'm gonna try to find some mothballs for pretty cheap real soon too...And Toke, i've thought about it alot, really wish i could...But my ground's  just so unpredictable i'd never try to dig that big of whole...I did however consider 'tubing' it in the ground, by just cutting off the bottom, and digging a whole for the bottom half of bucket...I'd stress them way too much if i ever tried to transplant, after they get into those 5 gals they shoot up pretty big really quick, so i usually just pick which i want in ground and keep in 1-2 gals for a couple weeks longer than the buckets...I'd say i could properly transplant one of those right now if i had maybe a couple extra hands, but it's not worth the risk  ...i got enough to worry about as is ...thanks for droppin' by folks, i'll try to get an update in the next 2 days i'd say...


----------



## tn_toker420

oh yeah, i've definately identified mites in the garden too...such a bummer i tell ya if you don't know...I don't have any magnification, so it's possibly an aphid prollem, but idoubt it...there's a supposed Aphid infestation of hackberry tree aphids or somethin like that goin on right now...but who knows, i'm gonna take care of whatever it is...I've got some tobbacco tea soakin' right now...And i'm on my way to hit 'em with the 50/50 iso solution too...


----------



## FourTwenty

How often have you been using the mg bloom boost?

I've been using it every 7 to 8 days without any problems just wanted to check and see if it was giving you any problems?

a lot of people say not to use mg nutes!
But they really haven't gave me any problems at all....


----------



## [email protected]

read this i stopped using miracle grow before i read this but wish i didnt use it know. this is text taken from greenmans grow guide, under kales grow guide under plant food and nutes. now i grow all organic peace.

Tobacco grown with potassium nitrate burns better. Plant foods with PN (P2N3) are foods such as Miracle Grow. This is an excellent fertilizer for vegetative growth, or through the flowering cycle as well. Consider however, potassium nitrate is also known as Salt Peter, and is used to make men have less sexual desire or impotent, such as in mental institutions. So if certain plants are destined for cooking, you might use Fish Emulsion or some other totally organic fertilizer on these plants, at least in the last weeks of flowering.


----------



## zipflip

[email protected] said:
			
		

> read this i stopped using miracle grow before i read this but wish i didnt use it know. this is text taken from greenmans grow guide, under kales grow guide under plant food and nutes. now i grow all organic peace.
> 
> Tobacco grown with potassium nitrate burns better. Plant foods with PN (P2N3) are foods such as Miracle Grow. This is an excellent fertilizer for vegetative growth, or through the flowering cycle as well. Consider however, potassium nitrate is also known as Salt Peter, and is used to make men have less sexual desire or impotent, such as in mental institutions. So if certain plants are destined for cooking, you might use Fish Emulsion or some other totally organic fertilizer on these plants, at least in the last weeks of flowering.


 
the salt peter thing...  that would suck. eat a couple brownies wit ya girl thinkin ya two gonna get high and get sexual and  hit that  "deflated" speed bump...  lol...  yeah i'd go wit wat u said and go  strictly organic on  ya grow tn toker  its ur grow and urs only so why  take shortcuts for "urself"  its ur weed man treat it as ya like tho..  but i doubt u can really go wrong anywhere  doing strictly organic tho....


----------



## zipflip

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> yup...that's it zip ...let's hope it goes as well w/ me...I'm gonna try to find some mothballs for pretty cheap real soon too...And Toke, i've thought about it alot, really wish i could...But my ground's just so unpredictable i'd never try to dig that big of whole...I did however consider 'tubing' it in the ground, by just cutting off the bottom, and digging a whole for the bottom half of bucket...I'd stress them way too much if i ever tried to transplant, after they get into those 5 gals they shoot up pretty big really quick, so i usually just pick which i want in ground and keep in 1-2 gals for a couple weeks longer than the buckets...I'd say i could properly transplant one of those right now if i had maybe a couple extra hands, but it's not worth the risk  ...i got enough to worry about as is ...thanks for droppin' by folks, i'll try to get an update in the next 2 days i'd say...


 
i was close on the colors of the bottle tho lol


----------



## Elven

The worst part is that Salt Peter is made using urine and feces. its also one of the main ingredients in black powder  in the military supposedly they put it in the Gatorade like stuff for basic training to keep guys from having erection problems after weeks of no fun.


----------



## [email protected]

after i read that on greensman i had to look into it more and sounds like i read some of the same stuff as you elven. man or your using jedi mind tricks to read my mind haha.


----------



## Elven

[email protected] said:
			
		

> after i read that on greensman i had to look into it more and sounds like i read some of the same stuff as you elven. man or your using jedi mind tricks to read my mind haha.



I actually learned about it in the millitary. They made us drink 3 glasses of the "basicaide" with every meal. tasted like watered down sports drink.


----------



## tn_toker420

That's horrible to hear actually ...But the truth hurts...That's funny, as i actually live relatively close to a salt peter cave  ...But i use to the Bloom on a 7 day  schedule...And compost tea throughout the week until time for fert...But occasionally i've still been giving them a half-strength dose of regular MG every now and then...They seem to like it  ...But i dunno if lil man likes the idea or not ...So are we talkin' like long term damage??? or just for the meantime till it gets outta my system..??? i dunno why i'm even asking, it's not like i've got any plans ...But i'll stop about 21/2-3 weeks before harvest, and flush the crap out of 'em...But as i've actually heard that seeds cause impotence, which may be another MJ myth...i could go check but i'll never get around to doin' what all 'needs' done...but i appreciate the input about that...Can someone further explain the PT content and such...Also if i stop the MG, then they have no food except the compost tea...I have no resources except wal mart, which has a very limited stock in this little bitty town...


----------



## Old Hippie

Well i've used M/G for the last six years, and i dont have a problem banging my wife! LOL i'm a Mature male (old)LOL, and I still get a good stiffy when Its time too.:hubba:  any who, I like my big plants, and i owe it to M/G and super Thrive. Good luck man with your plants.
PEACE:48:


----------



## KGB30

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Well i've used M/G for the last six years, and i dont have a problem banging my wife! LOL i'm a Mature male (old)LOL, and I still get a good stiffy when Its time too.:hubba: any who, I like my big plants, and i owe it to M/G and super Thrive. Good luck man with your plants.
> PEACE:48:


 

:huh: :huh: :beatnik: :smoke1:


----------



## Elven

Rock out with your BUD out Hippie  You never know if its rumors or true, but if it was not in the basicaide then I was way more afraid than I am willing to admit


----------



## tn_toker420

haha...Here's an Update


----------



## Elven

Damn nice


----------



## KGB30

Yummm


----------



## [email protected]

MONSTERS man, how cold is where your at? do alot of your bagseed turn purp? thats awsome, well anyways great growing man. and have you decided on strains or indoor setup yet?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

very nice toker,....get the indoor setup though..


----------



## tn_toker420

Toke, actually it's been gettin pretty low temps in the last week or so...today w/ the rain it says about 70 out...it's been stayin' anywhere from 69-85 mostly, i'm not sure of night time temps actually...i'm hopin' it's not gonna stay this chilly for the next month tho...They like it around 75 -80  pretty good i believe...The majority usually is, but i usually use a different batch of bagseed every year...but it tends to be in the same places/plot  where they turn purp... i'm still not sure about what strain i'll go with...What would everyone think about my first genetics and indoor grow w/ an autoflowering strain??? i'm thinkin maybe a "Low-" or auto "AK" if it's to be found...most of the time i've found it the AK's are outofstock...but here's another update on a few of the girls, and i got a few in there that's really young, i was wonderin' if anyone has an idea if they'll even go into flowering now or not??? Last few pics is of my big 8 foot lady, i'm pretty sure it's a sativa dominant...How much time would ibe looking at for flower on it if so ???


----------



## mistisrising

They'll flower, don't fret. But, there may not be much weight to them. I've put seeds down in end of july, beginning of august, and had some small girls. Of course, these were years when I got wiped out for one reason or another. They may try to stretch out a little longer, just keep you eye on the weather, and the hermies.


----------



## [email protected]

ahhh good stuff tntoker420 gotta love and respect the great outdoors eh, yeah i havent had purp but im a lil more tropical enviroment, i wonder if its your temps mine were like 85 top in last month now its like 95 ouch, hot. remember with autos its hard to tell them when to flower obviously, and suggested longer light cycle, and if you want any other strains they need to be auto. those three reasosn i went against auto and i got 8 ft tall of closet so no need. hard to say not knowing your light cycle just look it up on weatherchannel.com tells you sunrise sunset, thats what i go by for my outdoors, and you get to see if you have to water or not water for a couple days. but that being said the shorter the days get the more soon the should start flowering. well hope some of that help im stoned so IMO.


----------



## Melissa

*they look great :aok:,,,mine have only just gone into flower outside so theres still time :48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Those ladies look wonderful!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great toker420. :aok: *


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

coming in nicely.


----------



## KGB30

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey Folks, sorry for no updates...My momma's nephew(like an uncle) passed away this last week and i've been busy with the real life being a pallbearer...Time to move on, tomorrow's another day as Toke would say  ...No pics of the ladies, but i couldn't help but snip a little sample nug...so i got a pic or two of it...it's off my oldest girl,with the purp around it...it's already starting to show a good bit a crystal's on the leaves ...Letcha know in about 3-4 days after a good drying out and manicure...I promise ya guys i'll have some pics of the ladies tomorry


----------



## Elven

Sorry for your loss Toker.


----------



## tn_toker420

here's that update...also some pics of this sativa looking girl, she's not seeming to form any buds, but just more and more budsites...i'm not really complaining but would this be what ya'd expect from a mostly sativa plant or not??? also threw in a pic of my lil runt that's started to show some hairs


----------



## [email protected]

well looks like your going to be in for quite the treat around harvest time huh bro? no pics of the purps, what!!!???still haveing any proplems with insects?

edit: sorry to hear about your family member passing everyday will get easier... time cures all woons, haha i could write a book on inspirational sayings.


----------



## tn_toker420

Yup...Unfortunately...the last 3 are pics of the one w/ a lot of purp...just decided to go for size instead of color this time  ...but the dang bugs don't stop...but it's down a lot, i've got in control i guess...i've got one or two more i've gotta get up...prolly will wait a lil bit...but wish me the best in the next month or two, i'd sure hate for somethin to happen now...


----------



## Old Hippie

I have grasshoppers that are trying to eat my small plant. but the buds on it are ok, they must just like the leaves. LOL but man your plants look nice! they kinda remind me of some of my plants. Good work mang!
:48:


----------



## DomsChron

Nice update toker everythings lookin great!


----------



## KGB30

Awesome grow buddy...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

nice pot man....are the  bud thickening yet ????


----------



## tn_toker420

oh yes puff...each day it seems like they've swolen another half inch every day...but on my biggest girl, she's had dense nugs every since week 2 ...and i'm lovin it...thanks everybody for droppin' by ...i'll have a nice update in another day or two maybe , till then...:bong:   :48:


----------



## tn_toker420

got a few more...blurry pic, but can anyone tell in the first pic whether or not it's spider or mite..?


----------



## KGB30

Huge plants buddy.. How come ya don't visit any more?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great toker. :aok: Doesn't look like a spider mite to me. If you had them you would know it because you would see all these small specs on the undersides of the fan leaves.  Got a link for ya with some mite info and other stuff. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16462 *


----------



## tn_toker420

Thanks TBG...but i've scoured everybit of mite material there is...I'm just not able to get a good look at any of the bugs, it's either squish or flick off on the spot...And unfortunately i've not got a loupe or anything like that...I've been seeing mites i'm sure on 1 or 2, but i'm not sure if they get to the size that i've been seeing, like in the last pic...but nevertheless, i've got leaves all stuck together with silky webs...i'll prolly give'em one last spray of scholl's 3-1 fruit and veggies spray...but wow, these girls are comin' along fast! I've singled out another hermie or male...My dad was trying to say it was male, but i say hermie....it'd shown the pre flower pistil, and last night/today it's showing huge amount of pollen sacs ...regardless it's gettin' ripped tonite and straight to compost...i'll have an update by tomorry night, maybe tonite but don't count on it ...i'm just worried to death about hermies right now, being as i only have a mere 4 plants that are actually mature and fully flowering...the thing is my biggest girl is still yet to really show hairs, just more and more budsites popping up,very leafy plant...it seems to be on the sativa side ...but i'm not sure if i'm not seeing buds b/c of some bugs or if it just has a lot longer flower period...Even if it's got a really long flower period, should i at least start to see some bud formation by week 3-4??? If ya need recent pic to get an idea lemme know...till then, peace ...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. Yes all your ladies should have started flowering by now or atleast showing signs of flowering. We also had a late bloomer outside but she's finally starting to flower up nice. As far as the mites go check the undersides of the fam leaves. If you see a bunch of small specs or webs you got them.  *


----------



## tn_toker420

Well i'm not finding much around the leaves, but they tend to run under the leaf when i try to squish 'em...but i found a nest/blob of webby silk today , it was right below the main cola , 2-3 small leaves were gooped together , and there was a few webs going from the very top of each cola to the other...it felt like the webbing was pretty thick and strong, is this usually what you see with mites or what??? it just stuck to my hand and i couldn't get it off, i dunno...i believe it's just some kinda small spiders ...the girls are lookin' mighty fine today, my biggest mama is gettin soo frosty and sticky lookin'  ...already seeing some changes of color, not able to macro or anything but i'm seeing a little amber with the naked eye ...i'll get some pics up later tonight


----------



## Hick

you have spiders, but not spider mites. You won't see mites "running under the leafes", with the nekked eye..


----------



## tn_toker420

Hick, with those few words you've relieved more stress than you'd believe ...i've been on edge worryin' the last month...Should i worry about the spiders nesting too tho???


----------



## Hick

Thy aren't harmfull to your plant, possibly even beneficial by catching "bad bugs". But I usually try to rid the plant of 'em. I'm not fond of smoking arachnids of any kind 
  I've never had a 'huge' problem w/ them, and like you did, I just use a stick to wrap, windup all the nesting and discard it.


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's another update...The first few are of my prollem plant, it's had a lot of bug prollems and now i'm seeing some budsites startin' to brown and dry, crumble...no idea what, gotta pic...and this plant also is takin' it's time flowerin', does this look like typical sativa growth in the first few pics..?


----------



## tn_toker420

And now the best 2 for last...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

:ccc: gnarly man !!!!...it's gonna be a cozy winter this year


----------



## tn_toker420

another...


----------



## slowmo77

lookin good, your gonna be happy come harvest time.


----------



## KGB30

ROCK ON FRIEND.. lol. Posted more hot picture!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great toker. :aok: You have some Sativas that's for sure.  Whats up with the dead leaves on the one plant? *


----------



## tn_toker420

that's what i was wonderin' and why i posted it...would that be from any kind of bug damage or possibly from being rootbound..??? I have no idea what it could be besides lack of water ....Hopefully someone can jump in and figure it out...it seemed like it was just dryin  from the inside out...please help!


----------



## FourTwenty

your ladies are lookin great bro sorry i cant help with the yellowing leaves though all i can think of is that it could be a nitrogen defic.


----------



## tn_toker420

Not the yellowing...it's browning, drying up crumbling ...only one or two of the budsites, but it's not good whatever it is...Another question, i've got my last male i'm about to pull, i'm thinking about taking a really small branch from it and rooting it , along with another cutting from one of my females in flowering in one pot...Just to get some seeds, but least amount of pollenation possible...Would i be wrong in doing this??? i'm going to have them at least 50 yards from nearest females with bushes/building seperating...I'm not for sure if i'd have success or not being as already in flower...What's everyone think about this??? i know always pull the males, but i just wanna take a small female clone thats no bigger than 12 inches ...If anyone can help i'd appreciate it so much, this is kind of a hurried situation so i need some help...thanks


----------



## KGB30

Ok ladies I want you to bud crazy.lol


----------



## KGB30

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Not the yellowing...it's browning, drying up crumbling ...only one or two of the budsites, but it's not good whatever it is...Another question, i've got my last male i'm about to pull, i'm thinking about taking a really small branch from it and rooting it , along with another cutting from one of my females in flowering in one pot...Just to get some seeds, but least amount of pollenation possible...Would i be wrong in doing this??? i'm going to have them at least 50 yards from nearest females with bushes/building seperating...I'm not for sure if i'd have success or not being as already in flower...What's everyone think about this??? i know always pull the males, but i just wanna take a small female clone thats no bigger than 12 inches ...If anyone can help i'd appreciate it so much, this is kind of a hurried situation so i need some help...thanks


 

I think you'll still pollonate your other ladies. IMO.. I'll post so someone with more experience can help ya.lol..


----------



## tn_toker420

thanks KG...i appreciate the input, i'm just wondering if it being such a small cutting from the male would it produce enough pollen to worry about ..??? i'm just not so experienced with pollenation, only knowing that pollen can travel for a long ways and is no good ...just really wanting to try to keep a little bit of the genetics of one of my ladies , but not screwing up my sensi crop at the same time ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

any pollen within a 1/4 mile with the help of a breeze could ruin your dreams of any sensi crop


----------



## BuddyLuv

Cut everything off the male but one small branch . Let it flower for a few days, once the sacs open up cut that last branch off the stump, walk it over to your ladies and give a few lower branches of them a quick spoon session with him. You won't get tons of seeds but you will get enough for next year.


----------



## KGB30

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Cut everything off the male but one small branch . Let it flower for a few days, once the sacs open up cut that last branch off the stump, walk it over to your ladies and give a few lower branches of them a quick spoon session with him. You won't get tons of seeds but you will get enough for next year.


 
Thanks man I didn't now how to help with breeding MJ.lol...


----------



## KGB30

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> thanks KG...i appreciate the input, i'm just wondering if it being such a small cutting from the male would it produce enough pollen to worry about ..??? i'm just not so experienced with pollenation, only knowing that pollen can travel for a long ways and is no good ...just really wanting to try to keep a little bit of the genetics of one of my ladies , but not screwing up my sensi crop at the same time ...


 
Is the mother plant still in flower? If she is don't take cuttings.. You'll stress her which will cause ya smaller buds.lol


----------



## tn_toker420

yeah she's in flower...but i have other which isn't, but i'm gonna scratch this...i'm not chancin' this good of a sensi crop...i'd be god awfully mad at myself in a month...Thanks for the advice tho everyone...


----------



## Elven

Well I am sorry to hear about the brown leaves. but the rest looks great.


----------



## tn_toker420

Ok here's a few pics...The last 2 pics are of my big mama's bottom branch , it's soo much more developed than the rest...but it's becoming an eyesore also...i've tied my plant over for security reasons, but this one cola remains, and i'm thinking about harvesting it in a day or so...i was gonna see what you thought...? i'm looking to have maybe an oz from it , not sure tho...The plant's undergone a lot of stress, so it's unlikely to hermie...i've already taken 3 cuttings (2 samples, 1 clone), and had it tied over from the beginning ...Thanks for stoppin' by, hope ya can help...     
         ENJOY


----------



## KGB30

So tasty looking buddy!!


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

I can't believe it's not breeder! They look like a Kush variety the way they are so compact and fluffy with pistils. You do not feed them any bloom nutrients?


----------



## tn_toker420

yea i do...but not so much in the last while...i've been giving them regular dosages of MG throughout Veg...MG bloom burst every 10 days or so since showing sex ...and compost tea every couple days and a foliar feeding alternating water/ compost tea every other day...But i'm starting to see whitish spots on the leaves that seems to look like mildew ..??? does anyone know exactly what causes this and how to treat it while in full bloom???? it's not progressed onto the buds i don't believe...just spotchy white blotches randomly on most plants...looks kinda like a big splotch of bird crap...Is this a big deal ??? should i hold back on foliar feedings??? maybe use a fungicide , as i gotta give one plant another dose of 3-2 mite, fungi, pesti ...help me please  ...thank ye for visitin'


----------



## tn_toker420

a few more...anyone think i might have a chance at bpotm ...maybe the 4th pic...good purp nug


----------



## tn_toker420

just one more...  a nice centerfold of my purdy lil Runt   ...ENjoY ...oh  yeah, so whaya guys think???  by the way, if anyone has experience with white mildew on leaves let me know, i'm not for sure but i think there's white blotches developing that worries me a little bit... 

           ...ENJOY FOLKS


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

I saw the splotches too but I just thought it was camera glare. Does it come off when you foliar feed just water? Does it look like this stuff on this page?

hxxp://plantclinic.cornell.edu/FactSheets/powdery/powdery.htm

This is what somebody gave for a remedy answer on Yahoo;

hxxp://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070608173715AAP5Kw3


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Here are some good pics of spider mites. I have some on my tomato plants right now. You can see little black specs on the leaves and they start to turn white and dry in appearance. There are little silky threads around where they are munching. I have regular spiders that hang out around the plants too but they do not build webbing on the tomato plants. They like tall older trees.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*Good looking grow  Them spider mites can be a *****
where I live they get all over are outdoor regular ornamentals arround are house and kill plants if you don't spray with this organic fish spray STINKS but works. I no you would not want to put on buds. We also have problems with scale and all kind of critters.
Good LUCK with your finish sure looks tasty :hubba: :hubba:  *

Let me know if you are going to do ak next??


----------



## Melissa

*looking fantastic :aok: harvest should be a good un :48:*


----------



## KGB30

Looks like hef is helping ya our friend!!! Ladies are looking so tasty!!


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey Dozin', i'm not positive i've got mites...i've only 'seen' the spiders and webs...just not sure if there's a few mites makin' webs too ...hope not at least ...but is that a tomoato plant in the pic??? it's wild lookin for sure  ...i'm gonna start feeding molasses today...does anyone know how much or a mixture i should use for each plant??? i usually will mix for 8-10 plants ...And also gonna get a pic up of the mildew later...it's not fuzzy like it said, from what i read i've just got bleached leaves from too much sun...i looked under the scope and couldn't see any sign of fungi and it's not raised at all really...but i can take and rub it right off too tho ...so i dunno, help me if ya can...thanks


----------



## KGB30

HIE has away of getting rid of spider mites..


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Yes it is a tomato plant that I found in a search engine's images. Mine are not that bad fortunately for now. The ones in the picture seem to be a field crop that got overrun by the mites. The white stuff might just be hard water buildup from humidity.


----------



## Hick

KGB30 said:
			
		

> HIE has away of getting rid of spider mites..


then he should market it and make a fortune...


----------



## tn_toker420

Ain't that the truth Hick...mites are the devil!  But on another note, i've taken a few pics of what i think to be mildew forming...i sprayed with a solution of water and liquid soap , and then had a heavy rain this mornin'...I also took a toothbrush to somewhat scrub the spores off , not sure if this is the right thing or not...but after i would wait and come back the white spots still remained after washing and rinsing...It doesn't seem to be as bad today tho after the rain, i'm just worried that it's gonna spread more and more...i'll have to keep a close eye on it...If anyone has any input let me know, i can't let mold get to my girls and ruin the crop ...so here we go ...oh yea, i harvested the one branch i spoke of...i'll get pics of final product tomorrow...i'm also starting to see alot of cloudy trichs now, just not sure how much , as i don't have a handheld loupe or scope ...a few of the last pics is a nug that has a few bright red pistils, i mean like a firetruck red, not the very last but 2 before the last...i love it ..here we go tho ,  ENJOY


----------



## tn_toker420

and a few more beauties...Last 2 pics are of the cola i chopped and drying right now...


----------



## KGB30

Looking hot friend!!! Sorry about the mite issues.. Good night!!


----------



## FourTwenty

looking good bro


----------



## Killertea08

Lady bugs love spider mites!  That white spot looks like powdery mildew


----------



## tn_toker420

My small, early harvested branch from my 'big mama' trimmed up nice and drying ... watcha think?


----------



## [email protected]

nice bro hahaha i see you went with the laptop photo shoot too... cant wait to see the BIG harvest your gonna have tons of bud.


----------



## tn_toker420

oh yes it's gonna be a really nice harvest...i'll be having multiple harvests actually...b/c some of my girls are just now starting to form buds, and others are starting to show a lot of clear and some cloudy trichs ...The nugs above are from my most mature girl ...Most of the pistils/hairs are already mostly red now ...It could be due to the change in temps. lately here , it's started to cool down quite a bit...but i'll get an update here soon on the ladies


----------



## KGB30

See Hef is doing his job! LOL. Good night my friend!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great toker420. Bummer you had to harvest your one lady early but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.  *


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

That looks like some sweet herbage! How did you dry them?


----------



## tn_toker420

Well TBG, it's only one small branch from my more mature lady...Everything's still growin' like a ''weed'' :rofl: ...The final dry weight after trimming and manicuring, is roughly 14 grams unofficially...but no worries Grunt, the girl is growing strong as if nothing ever happened...didn't even stunt the growth i can tell...really would've liked to see that cola swell up double the size, but hey, there's always the other 8 or 10 colas too  ...it's gettin' purdy now  ...
 And Dozer, i usually will hang my colas upside down, trimming all fan leaves and other leave w/ a reachable stem w/o damaging the trichs ...let hang for roughly 48 hours w/ fan blowing almost 24/7 ...the chop the larger colas into smaller nugs ...and then into the brown bag they go, where they are still sitting...and i usually judge amount of time in bag by personal preference...Just about to go grab a nug and bong and see if we're good to go yet ...   ...i prolly won't cure this small harvest if i'm satisfied w/ taste , as i already know it has a pretty dang decent taste w/ a great head high ...but usually on most cases i'll jar cure for a month up to 3 months, burping once a day or at least every 2-3 days...I'll get a pic of a dried nugs sometime...


----------



## Old Hippie

Sweet looking Bud Dude! :holysheep:


----------



## megan23247

*Lookin good buddy!  You got a nice little yeild off just that one branch man your going to have one heck of a crop at the end arent ya.  Great journal.  *


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

The one you cut down was my favorite. :tokie:


----------



## bud.uncle

Just found these for ya bro

hxxp://planetgreen.discovery.com/home-garden/powdery-milk-mildew.html

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28762&page=10

hxxp://www.ausgarden.com.au/smf/index.php?topic=864.5;wap2

hxxp://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=spray+your+plants+with+milk+to+help+stop+mildew&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=

not got time to read them myself, at the mo

hope you find something good in there

laters mang

gota cook me some poached eggs for my breakfast


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

:hubba: Smoke report for the green popcorn? :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420

Thanks for stoppin in Unc...As far as a smoke report, GREAT! i'm actually still in the process of drying...still damply sticky to the touch...it's very smokeable, just really hard to break up i guess...but thats what scissors are for  ...among other things, i'd snipped a sample nug from 2 more of my girls thats next in line by maturity...i've been waitin on these 2 for a while to thicken up before i snipped any ...one has a very lemony skunky like smell, which is my "bigGirl" , it's got a yellowish like hue to the nugs and pistils a lot...and the other from my BunnyBabe, as some might remember i had a 'wabbit prollem' ...and i dont know really how to explain it's smell, just a really danky smell...maybe a kush or hashish smell...i guess it may be skunky smelling but not the skunky smell i think of i guess...still waiting for these two to dry  ...i''ll try to post a couple pics later  ...till then


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Toker would you say that the buds are neutral in fragrance?


----------



## tn_toker420

no i don't think...there's a certain smell to it but i'm not sure exactly what it is...i always have trouble thinking of what something smells like when i smell it ...but i'd say one has a really piney lemony skunkish smell and the other a more of a sweet skunky danky smooth smell, more of an earthy scent...


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Sounds like an inconspicuous type of fragrance which is always good. So many worry about that sort of thing. I guess outdoors the wind and other vegetation with the ground will blend it in anyways.


----------



## tn_toker420

Well i've not really got to worry too much about smell...as there's many other things in the garden that somewhat neutralizes it...i think we have quite a bit of sage and rosemary ...also some kind of peppermint plants, the leaves smell and taste just like peppermint  ...among many other things, scent is hardly the prollem  ...but all's good ...hope to get an update later tonight, my batteries just won't stay charged, by the time i get them charged up i forget to clear my card and it almost runs it all the way dead by just deleting all the previous pics ...but i'll get a few bud shots up soon  ...till then


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's a quick update from yesterday...more to come


----------



## [email protected]

dam, bro BIG BIG BUDS.... well just droping by too see whats happnin? all looks well here, ey you asked about what i been upto check out my gallery i added some pics, stop by and leave some love..... peace.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

The little one looks cool. They still look mighty green and pumping juice to me.


----------



## tn_toker420

...and some more


----------



## tn_toker420

another lil purp


----------



## megan23247

*Hey Buddy your grow is looking yummy!!!  You took good care of your babies! Nice. *


----------



## Elven

Makes me wish I could grow outside.   Looking awesome.


----------



## mistisrising

Looks like these girls are filling out nicely. Shouldn't be long now...


----------



## Old Hippie

:holysheep: You have a Green thum my friend! great job on the ladies mang!:48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I agree with OH that MJ PORN is great. :hubba:   Doing a great job mang keep it up and you'll have a killer harvest.  *


----------



## tn_toker420

Well everbody i decided to harvest one of my girls for a few diff. reasons...but she was ready for a good head high for sure ...gonna get all these fan leaves snipped and i'll get sum pics...it's gonna take me days to just trimm up this girl ...i'm hoping for close to 3-4 oz...maybe more, maybe less tho...when i cut the one branch before , it did dry out a whole lotta the weight ,but breaks up soo nice after completely dry  ...very nice smoke especially if i take my time drying and trim up right nice ...welp back to work, i'll get sum pics sumtime  ...till then


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's a few pics of the harvested girl ...Could've let go another 2-3 weeks tho...oh well ...here ye go   more to come :hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie

Looks like some mity-fine smoke too!:bong:  Good job Man!
Ive harvest two of mine for a number of reasons too.
Peace


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Popcorn for the late night flicks! Just imagine how plump she would have gotten in the last couple of weeks or don't to make yourself feel less guilty about the quickie.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*CONGRATS on the harvest mang. :aok: *


----------



## zipflip

:aok: I'm droolin


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

How much dry weight did the whole plant come out to?


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's an update for ya folks finally...sorry it's been so long...and i'll hopefully get some pics of the garden later  ...oh the final weight is 5.5 oz. dry  ...i am very pleased ...and that was minus a cola 2 weeks before...they're goin' into jars tonite ...and also does anyone think that tupperware bowls would work just the same as mason jars???


----------



## tn_toker420

A pic of all the nugs after manicuring and trimming   154 grams of greatness :hubba:


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Congratulations and that's a lot of herb for a plant that was half way into flowering. You should be set until next harvest with all the rest of your girls.


----------



## KGB30

Man  what a harvest friend!!!.. been a while... I've been working to pay the bills.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

very very nice man.....i hope i get close to 5.5 oz. per plant...i'm thinkin' more like 4...


----------



## time4tokin20s

Applause!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Toker you should be fine putting your bud in bowls.  *


----------



## Melissa

*very nice :aok: great job :48:*


----------



## slowmo77

nice man. can't wait to see the rest when you harvest them.


----------



## tn_toker420

Ok folks...i finally got a chance to pick up the camera and head to the garden ...So here we go ...


----------



## [email protected]

OH MY CHRONIC!! nice man and nice harvest 5 ozs, you should be set to let them fully others fully mature ehh?? man it sucks i kinda figured my bcs were hermie seeds since it was that commerical chronic, so i had a nice trim fest today..... sucks i lended my camera to my parents for their trip but ill see if i can my junk box camera working...   anyways im buzzzed, haha but couple ?s how many girls you got left outside? did you get your seeds? andd given any more thought to your indoor setup?? and damn i cant wait till next outdoor season im going to be doing some serious scouting, and hiking this winter looking for spots, how do you decide on your outdoor plots?


----------



## slowmo77

nice man. your gonna be smokin good before long


----------



## tn_toker420

Well Toke...I've got about 10 more outside, but only 3 fully vegged and mature ...and the seeds, just schwaggy bagseed from commercial brick weed...but i'm hopin to know more about my indoor soon, i'm still not sure how much i'm gonna be able to work with...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*The ladies are looking as beautiful as ever toker. :hubba: Looks like it's gonna be a very nice outdoor harvest that's for sure.  *


----------



## OliieTea

looks awesome.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

You have a wide range of variety for your plants. Some are Christmas tree like, others are bushy, and one is a long bud. You are going to have a variety of smoke too.


----------



## [email protected]

hell yeah 10 more man thats sick, naww not these seeds but your autos? they come through and get to you fine? i thought i remember you telling me ya ordered some??? yeah man the best advice i can give you on the indoor is DONT RUSH IT, take your time read as many guides for building indoor setup and download some growing dvds from torrent sites. HAHA i think its pic 5 and 6 showing off your ride or what? is that what you ride to see your plants your tractor???? haha thats funny, man reminds me i gotta cut my 3 acres of grass yard today.


----------



## Old Hippie

You'll be in the BUD soon now! LOL 
GL tn
:48:


----------



## tn_toker420

Well Toke, everything went well w/ the auto beans  ...but about the variety, i'd say there's at least 5 different varieties for sure...i'd tried to have a nice variety of LST, FIm, and topping ...just trying different ways with other...also the ride, it's just a piece of metal sittin on wheels , one of our many lawnmowers that's broken down over the years...oh and Dozer, there's some pics that looks just like a single bud ,but i usually try to just take pics of each individual cola so...i usually will take about 3 pics of each at least, sometimes more if there's some really purdy nugs  ...but i've got a little antsy and gave one the chop, well about 1/4 top of it...and another my little kitten broke a branch so i decided to harvest the lower 2 branches on it, which was the bunny girl ...But i'll try to get a few pics of the latest chop up later , sorry i didn't get a pic of the bunny girl, it's already manicured and chopped up...but till next time folks, Take care


----------



## [email protected]

haha most people look at what the picture is focus on for some reason backround detail always catches my eye... haha i was wakin n bakin and saw that and got a picture of tntoker rideing like 5 mph with a couple water jugs to go check on, an take pics of your ladies. lata


----------



## FourTwenty

lookin good tn 
good luck with the rest of your ladies !!!


----------



## tn_toker420

OK , gotta few more pics i meant to put up the other day but forgot...some really nice bud shots   ...and that last 2 are of the troublesome 8 foot sativa i've got in the bucket, it's finally starting to grow some buds...it is covered in budsites too , but the buds just aren't developing quickly enough ...hopefully it will pick up on the growth soon ...would there be a chance that being rootbound could cause this lack of bud growth??? well, ENJOY


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great toker. :aok: Sativa's take awhile to get going but i'm sure she will start packing it on.  *


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Pictures 4 and 5 look like they lean towards their Sativa side too. I have noticed with my other plants that are in pots that if they outgrow the pot then they have maxed out their fertilizer that was available to them. Do you feed them bloom nutrients? Your plants have a lot of crystal and are beautiful. You are going to have lots of buds regardless.


----------



## tn_toker420

Ok...i'd decided to harvest part of 2 of my ladies this last week ...so here's a few pics of them trimmed up and drying...Last pic is of the little runt lady, which i gave the chop last night after seeing a little bit of amber ...


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

Congrats TN it looks good.


----------



## [email protected]

DUDE nice how long did you let them buds in the pics above that are dry go for? looks chronic, gotta love free smoke ehhh??? so what down to 8 or 7 girls outside? man you gonna be smokein like MAD MAN haha.


----------



## tn_toker420

First 3 pics are of the Sativa in the bucket that's drove me crazy...it's starting to bud a little, but i'm having some leaves and buds starting to dry and crumble ... pics 4-5 is of my clone from my "big mama", the first i'd harvested...and then 6-7 is the late bloomer beside it...8-12 is the plant that got cut up by the rabbit, and also cut the two lower tops a few days ago...More to come...


----------



## tn_toker420

Toke...I just chopped about 1/3 Top of my "bigGirl" , and the others in the bowl are from the plant that got ate by the rabbit , it was just 4 big main colas, and i chopped the bottom 2 after my little kitten broke one...But i'd left that to hang dry on a line for 2 days or so, and then manicured real nice and left in a shoebox or soda crate for maybe a day , maybe over night....and then while it was still a little sticky put into the tupperware bowls  ...it's pretty sweet smoke, the first was better tho  ...i'm still waiting for it to completely dry tho, it's not nearly dry in the pics ...It's got another 12 hours at least...i'm brown bagging it at the moment...But i'm down to 9, only about 3-4 fully vegged though , but it's still a variety...but i'm really happy i took a clone from the one, being as it turns out to be an awesome plant and smoke...and i didn't even get it a chance to get the trichs completely cloudy...i'm just now seeing a little bit of amber trichs on a few, also have one w/ buds that's been showing a whole lotta pink pistils  it's nice...if i can keep the mildew and mold at bay...i've been just cutting off the pieces of leaves that are infected with the whitish powdery mildew but it still yet isn't gone...it sucks, will maybe have to harvest early on account of that...well, i'll have the rest of the girls up here soon


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Amazing plants there Toker!


----------



## Hick

.sssssssssssssstellar TN


----------



## tn_toker420

Alrighty, it's about time i get the rest of the garden up here ...first pic is the last girl in the last post...The last few pics are budshots from my "bigGirl" , that i chopped the top off last week...some of the buds on this plant almost have like a blue or blueish green tint to 'em...it's sooo sparkly on a sunny day...has an overwhelming sweet piney smell...I have on more for the next post of the rest of that one  ...


----------



## tn_toker420

"big Girl" after her top got chopped  ...she's still a beauty


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Everythings looking great toker. Looks like this years grow is coming to an end. How many do you still have left? You did one hell of a job and should be very proud.  *


----------



## Elven

Man I was out of it for a few weeks and you grow a  rain forest . I hope it smokes as well as it looks.


----------



## tn_toker420

Well TBG, i have about 9 still out...about 3 will be getting the chop in the next week...the others need a few, some could go another month i think...but it's been a good year tho, i've never actually gotten to keep up with the trich colors before, i'm actually gonna have some amber trichs on the next few  ...i'm lettin it get around 30% amber maybe...how long does anyone think that the harvest window will be open after cloudy trichs appear ??? but Elven, it's top notch smoke  , not got the chance to try out the last one that's still hanging, but i'll bet it's good...one downfall is i've been finding little green and brown worms/caterpillars crawling out of the  bowls and boxes after manicuring and drying...i just really hope they all crawl out and leave nothing behind...i hadn't the slightest idea that i had that many of those in my bud, i guess i was just worrying too much about mites  ...live to learn i guess...welp, i'll get a few pics up sometime soon...take it easy or however ya like, till next time...cye


----------



## KGB30

Too tasty!!! Awesome grow friend..


----------



## tn_toker420

Well , another got the chop last night...My "big Girl" was showing about 20% amber trichs so i decided it was about right time for me  ...Figured i'd get a couple nice shots of her before tho ...here ya go, ENJOY


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looks like some Bomb Bud. Twist something up and i'll hop the line and pay you a visit.


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey BBP, anytime my friend...I'm havin a hell of a time getting all this trimmed up myself...Truthfully,  i haven't smoked the first joint yet of this, i've only smoked bowls :bongin: ...i usually just smoke J's w/ other ppls ...but thanks for droppin' by ...i'll get a pic of the garden soon


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Another one bites the dust.   You should have a nice harvest when ya get all them ladies down. :hubba:  Great job on the grow mang.  *


----------



## megan23247

*Nice grow buddy!  Your plants are lookin yummy. *


----------



## DomsChron

Oh NICE toker! those look amazing especially since I haven't hit up the forums in a while. Great to see you all again!


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey thanks guy, and gal  ...I'll get a few pics of the remaining lil ladies up soon...I'll also try to get some of the dried and cured  ...Thanks for all the help everyone, and thanks for keepin me company ...but it's not over yet!


----------



## Timmyjg6

My My My those look delicious... What are the trics looking like?


----------



## tn_toker420

Well i had just started seeing maybe 20 % amber on that one i just chopped...and about the same w/ 1 or 2 others, but one just wee little runty clone about 6 inches tall  ...and other's are showing only a little bit cloudy, not much at all...i'm not able to really look at them good, being as i'm using a make-shift scope from an old microscope...but here's some of the finished , dry, trimmed and curing...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looks like some nice smoke toker. :aok: Will be right over with bong in hand. :hubba:  *


----------



## KGB30

Too tasty & say hi to Heff... Awesome job friend!!


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's a couple pics of the rest of "big Girl" hangin up to dry ...along with some nica dry colas


----------



## Old Hippie

Bud Harvest is the BEST!:joint: 
:48:


----------



## tn_toker420

October Is GREAT!!! It doesn't get much better than this for us outdoor folk, hipp...I wonder if it'll be this great my first indoor harvest..??? Well, got a few pics...i'll have 'em up in no time, just gotta do some re-sizing...Got the last few pics of my "rabbit girl" that got the chop last night...all the gir's that's fully mature are in a better place now  ...the younger ladies are looking prety good, seeing a good bit of pink on one  ...welp, i'll get those up here soon...till then


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's last night's chop ...My "bunny Girl" ... She was showing around 25% amber trichs maybe...i was wanting her to go longer but there was 2 buds starting to like rot or something, just clipped it away and gave here the chop...I figured i'd throw in a few pics of the remaining stumps from my biggest girls  ...I'll have a some pics of the garden up next  ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

me like big pots !!!!!!!!!looks like a nice harvest


----------



## tn_toker420

Well here's the rest of the garden folks...First 4 pics are the girl showing pink in pistils  , Along with another little runty late bloomer beside her ...And the next 3 is the 2 little 6 inch runts, the 2nd one being a clone from my best plant that was harvested first...And next 2 shabby pics of my troublesome sativa lady in the bucket , which is finally starting to fill out somewhat  ...And the last 2 is yet another late bloomer slowly budding, alongside the "big mama" runty clone  ...


----------



## [email protected]

ahh man nice! great grow journal.


----------



## Old Hippie

Very Freakin Nice Dude! those ladies look good enought to EAT!:hubba: 
            WTG!


----------



## Elven

Man your pics make me wish I could grow outside.


----------



## Muddy Paws

I think I can smell those where I'm at! (I'm on the TN border )

 It looks like we're gonna get some much-needed rain again this week and good temps, to boot. Nice looking ladies, man...can't wait to see em in a week or two!


----------



## tn_toker420

Ok here's a few pics i took while trimming up the colas  ...and some sweet bud shots too...these are all from my "big Girl" that's finally goin in the jars/bowls ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Your nugz make mine look bulimic. Great job TnToker.


----------



## megan23247

*Dang man your buds are HUGE!  They make mine look bulimic as well.  Great job dude for real. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Be right over for a taste test with bong in hand. :hubba: :bong2: Looks great and i bet it taste even better. :aok: *


----------



## Muddy Paws

Outstanding harvest, TN Toker!


----------



## tn_toker420

Well everybody, sorry no update on the garden lately, been having to deal w/ a few things... Decided to harvest the majority of the ladies tho, i'll getta few pics up while they're still hangin before i start snippin'...But for now here's my dry, trimmed "big mama" clone, which was only a mere 6 inches tall...but turns out this is the best of the buds, if only i could've let the mother go a few more weeks...Here's my beloved lil clone nugs  ...along with a few pics of the last harvested ladies and the remaining 2 plus my big bucket Sativa up next ...And again sorry for no update on this last weeks harvest... It's been a great year  let's hope we get to do it again...I appreciate everyone's help and advice, along with the much needed support  ...I'll say i would've had a decent grow this year regardless, but i'll forever be in debt to MP and it's community for this year's kick arse harvest  ...


----------



## 7greeneyes

Those are the best outdoor budskies I've ever seen, man. I salute you, sir. You are a gentleman and a scholar. Do you have any cuttings of these delicious ladies?


----------



## tn_toker420

Here's some pics of the last 3 standing ...first 6 are of the sativa bucket babe...My little kitten, Tater, is runnin' around in a few  He's wild as can be ...


----------



## tn_toker420

a few more budshots i wanted to throw up ...


----------



## DomsChron

*Lookin good toker!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking real good toker. How long ya figure ya got left on them ladies? It's gotta be getting a bit cool isn't it? :confused2: *


----------



## sc00bys00

Dang! Them buds look nummy! 
Good job Toker!!
:48:


----------



## tn_toker420

Well Everyone, it's all been chopped and half smoked  ...so sorry for being gone so long, if you noticed   ...But it's been a very satisfying year...I've been lazy about this journal the last of the harvest...so i figured i'd try to catch ya up w/ what pics i'd took before chopping... The sativa girl never really filled out, it was some of the lightest fluffiest buds i've ever seen, Covered in Trichs...i yielded a rough 6 oz. from that one ...and about a quarter oz. to half oz. from the little dwarfed late bloomers... But here's a few pics, i'll be tryin' to go for a bpotm , so keep me in mind folks  ...hope you've enjoyed this grow ...i'll keep this thread open to post random pics of my cured nugs too  ... Heere's the sativa in this first post ...I'll have some of the harvested pics of 'er last...


----------



## tn_toker420

...and wait, there's more :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420

... and more


----------



## tn_toker420

...and more


----------



## tn_toker420

And finally this is the end ...The buds in the frisbee are of the Sativa lady...Also a new glass piece i'd picked up last month...


----------



## SmokinMom

A job well done, congrats.    I can smell her from here.


----------



## tn_toker420

Sry ...i'm stoned, forgot the pics  Oh, and the bowl's packed full of some grade A sensi  although it's long been burnt, it's some nice smoke ...i'll be tryin' to get a win on bpotm, if anyone thinks i gotta chance lemme know ...i might take a few votes on which pics i should use or what buds  ...but , till next time ...Smokin' in the Smokies


----------



## SmokinMom

Dang, wish I was smokin with ya in the Smokies.


----------



## tn_toker420

I wish ya was too Mom ... It's such a bummer really, i'm usually smokin' alone ...which really is no fun, but why complain ... I'm lovin' these buds though   kinda wish i'd have got to harvesting a little earlier on some... since i've started harvesting i've noticed i've been sooo lazy and un-motivated ...but at first i didn't believe it'd have that lazy couchlock high, but turns out it very much does ...and i'm lazy as it is , if anyone's noticed ...but this bud's for you SmkinMom  :bongin:


----------



## [email protected]

i hear ya on smoking alone dude, all my old surfer/skate crew bros are out west in cali, or the military, but when you do smoke with freinds you enjoy it more and have more to talk about.... you sure know how to do your thing with the outdoor plants tn.... good to see you around mann. so the outdoor season is over for ya, bummer but you got some killer ganja, and once you run out of outdoor you can always start indoor...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*CONGRATS on the harvest Toker420. :aok: Do ya do any indoor growing? *


----------



## tn_toker420

OK here's a few manicured pics of the Sativa girl after finally drying...followed by some pics of ' big Mama's cured nugs ...I really wish i would've let her go another month , i pulled after seeing 100% clear trichs, but it's one of the best strain/variety i've ever smoked or grown ...and that's sayin' a lot, but still prolly wouldn't compare to some  ...I'm very satisfied, and wish every single one of you could join me ... But here we go , any suggestions on a bpotm folks??? hey TBG, it's really been a pleasure having you around for my grow ...but unfortunately i'm having a lot of prollems right now and am having to move , and will no longer own a house, but will most likely rent...which sucks so bad , as i've finally got my hands on some high grade genetics ( hopefully  ), Auto AK :hubba: ...but maybe things will fall into place somehow , i'm not givin' up yet...but i'm still gonna have to be more careful than ever, as i'm used to casually lighting up right in the living room w/ no worries...but :ignore: blah blah blah, living situation is changing and hopes of an indoor is beginning to fade...but you can bet i certainly am not goin to abandon the MP community  , I love this place , and all you peoples that have helped me out and done so much for me ...TBG, Toke, Puff, Slo, B.U., KGB, Doms, Elven, and also Mom and Thorn , along w/ any other female growers that have kept my ladies company  ...anyone i left out, just lemme know and i will edit, given that fact you've contributed  ...and lastly, i'd like to thank MarP most of all, along with all of the Mods that keep everything in line around here , i could only imagine what this place would be like w/o ya guys,and Mom  ...enough ramblin' outta me, here's some buds  ...First 6 are of my Sativa, the rest are final cured "big Mama" some w/ flash, some with flash and under lamp, etc...just thought i'd throw a couple out there and see what everyone thought, it's amazing how different they can look under diff. lighting , but anyways ,...here ya's go...ENJOY :bong:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I'm on my way over with bong in hand. :hubba: :bong1:   I'm sure you'll figure out something as far as you growing again.  *


----------



## Old Hippie

:holysheep: Good Work Man, Those buds look soooooo yummy!:hubba: 
Nice Growin Dude!
:48:


----------



## tn_toker420

continued buds  ...


----------

